# Look What List Mythic Scribes Is On



## Ankari (May 2, 2013)

Well, well, well.  Looks like Mythic Scribes is earning a name for itself.

Top Ten Fantasy Sites


----------



## Devor (May 2, 2013)

We only got beat by Fantasy Faction?  Geesh.  We're great and all, but the competition has squat.

By that I mean, if we had some of the resources of other websites on this list, there wouldn't even be a competition.  We're a weekly blog and a forum, so to be mentioned alongside websites with so much more content and graphics and layout experts managing their site, is really something of an honor.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 2, 2013)

Very cool!  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 2, 2013)

Wow… the silver medal! The red ribbon! That's awesome!

#2's like #1 minus the pressure. Hear that, Fantasy Fiction? You're the only one left to beat!

/cockiness


----------



## Sparkie (May 3, 2013)

Devor said:


> We only got beat by Fantasy Faction?  Geesh.  We're great and all, but the competition has squat.
> 
> By that I mean, if we had some of the resources of other websites on this list, there wouldn't even be a competition.  We're a weekly blog and a forum, so to be mentioned alongside websites with so much more content and graphics and layout experts managing their site, is really something of an honor.



Agreed.  What those other sites do not have is *our members.*  From top to bottom (Admin, Staff, Mods, Article Team, and members) we continue our striving to make this site a great place to learn, discuss, and have fun.

You rock.  We all rock.


----------



## Chilari (May 3, 2013)

I always knew we were better than Reddit Fantasy - they might have some big names, but the community isn't as cohesive and welcoming, and a lot of the time it's mostly just people linking stuff, not really discussing things. But we're also above frickin Goodreads. That is way cool. However... Fantasy Faction in the number 1 spot... that makes me want to do something to make this place better.


----------



## advait98 (May 3, 2013)

Well as it may be, I can't help but feel that this decision might have been influenced by a Mythic Scribes member, MGSilverstein. She's ours, you know.  But I guess that tells of her dedication to this site. She's probably been around a lot, and picked MS as the 2nd best. So, nothing wrong with that. Considering that this site is barely 3 years old, it's a fantastic achievement! (excuse the pun)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 3, 2013)

Devor said:


> We only got beat by Fantasy Faction?  Geesh.  We're great and all, but the competition has squat.
> 
> By that I mean, if we had some of the resources of other websites on this list, there wouldn't even be a competition.  We're a weekly blog and a forum, so to be mentioned alongside websites with so much more content and graphics and layout experts managing their site, is really something of an honor.



They did say in no particular order.


----------



## Devor (May 3, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> They did say in no particular order.



Oh.

/10char


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, Ankari!!

I have to agree with Sparkie: What makes Mythic Scribes so wonderful is our members, and not only our great Admin, my fellow Mods and Article Team: *All of us*, because together we all are the soul and the spine of Mythic Scribes.

Let's keep up the work to be one of the best Fantasy Writing sites in the Internet =)


----------



## druidofwinter (May 3, 2013)

Wow! That's quite Something! thanks for sharing. \V/


----------

